# Kitchen Island Top



## Chris S. (Dec 9, 2017)

This has been a slow burn project for me as was renovating a house before could focus on this. Couterop is combination on maple and cherry woods. Maple is actually from some gun stocks i bought that weren't up to grade for what supplier wanted. Couldn't wait to put a couple pics up. Have 2 coats of oil on it so far, 2 more to go then a good coat of bees wax to give it a nice lool and feel. Should be installed next week and can get some pics of it in the final resting place.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Deanoside (Dec 9, 2017)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2017)

Very cool. I have entertained the idea of making countertops for the whole kitchen like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 10, 2017)

@woodtickgreg I would go for it. I am very happy with hte look of this. I want to do some more with some walnut and maple too. May do some end grain for a little extra flare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 13, 2017)

Really nice top. We are in the planning stages of a new house and I am thinking of doing perhaps a island top. Most likely something with a live edge and a poured epoxy finish. I really like your natural finish but will probably use the epoxy because the stuff wears like iron.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 13, 2017)

Epoxy finish a great for looks, sadly this client is planning on cutting on it for light kitchen prep so that would of been ruined fast. If I was doing this for my house may of down epoxy too, would make wood grains really pop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks excellent! The grain on some of the pieces really makes it pop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 13, 2017)

Chris S. said:


> Epoxy finish a great for looks, sadly this client is planning on cutting on it for light kitchen prep so that would of been ruined fast. If I was doing this for my house may of down epoxy too, would make wood grains really pop


I have done a few of them one of them was a coffee bar in a convenience store. It saw hard use for around 15 years still looked good when they redesigned the space and retired it. I see a lot of people do cutting board and butcher block tops in fact we did a small section in my sons house, pretty hard to keep them looking good if you use them to cut on. For me a nice counter top is what you put your cutting board on, I would much rather refinish or replace a cutting board than to do a whole counter top.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

